# Totally blank out at times



## debodun (Aug 27, 2018)

Sometimes it feels like my mind is on auto-pilot and I'm coasting through life not really paying attention; my mind is distracted or not even aware of what's happening. I am almost to the point of tears seeing what is happening and it's like nothing can be done. I am constantly losing things and have more memory gaps. It's literally like my right hand doesn't know what my left hand is doing. Last year on Labor Day I had a garage sale and had several items "walk away" because I couldn't remember who picked up what and if I get busy, I totally forget until later when it's too late and I'm sure people played games with making change, then changing their mind and wanting something else then say "I paid for that already." I feel like the shopkeeper in this movie clip:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqueZ1KNeT8

A few weeks ago I was looking for a CD disk I needed and couldn't find that either when I had it just a short time before.

 The latest incident was when I joined a new chat room about home maintenance. I keep a written record of Web site I visit that require usernames and passwords. When I went to record the new info on my sheet, it as not in the place I usually keep it. I looked around in the most likely places and couldn't find it. The next day I tore the computer room apart looking to no avail. It is still a mystery what happened and I can only surmise that I may have picked it up when I was cleaning off the desk and may have put it in the recycling bin which was picked up last week. The passwords are recoverable in Firefox, but I worry that by putting it in the trash, if that's what happened, it could be seen by other eyes.

People I've told about this say I have to start paying attention to what I do, but it's like telling a person with clinical depression to "be happy".

But my mind makes up for being foggy when awake by having vivid and detailed dreams when asleep.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2018)

What do you think the problem is, Deb?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2018)

Age and heredity. My maternal grandma had what we think was Alzheimer's and my mom started to show signs in her later life.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't really understand this disease, but I have heard there are medications that can slow down its progress. Maybe go see a Gerontologist or specialist in this and get more info and some assistance. Good luck.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 27, 2018)

I know that as we get older we become more forgetful..... I’ve discussed this very thing with my doctor.  Speaking of which, have you duscussed this with your doctor?!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2018)

I agree with the others, talk to your PCP!

I'm not sure how my experiences compare to yours but I have to make lists of simple things that need to be done and my mind flits from one thing to another.

I finally broke down and bought a small toaster oven that operates with a timer and shuts off automatically in case I get distracted and lose track of time.

My attention span is definitely getting shorter as I get older, watching movies and reading are no longer much fun.

Good luck!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2018)

Deb, I think we're all experiencing this to some degree, if it's becoming a concern for you, then I agree with the others.  You should visit with a doctor about it and perhaps get some tests done to see what's going on.  Are you on any medications that may lead to brain fog like sleeping pills, pain pills, muscle relaxants, etc?  If so, maybe you need an adjustment with your dose.  In the meantime....

How is your diet?  Our nutrition (or lack of) can and will affect our mental and emotional state.  How many meals are you eating every day?  Are you making yourself nutritious meals with foods like vegetables, fish like salmon, proteins like lean chicken breast or other healthy meats.  Do you take any vitamins and get any daily aerobic exercise to get the heart pumping oxygen to your brain?  Even something as simple as daily walks outdoors can work wonders for your mental health and overall well-being.

Good luck and stay positive!


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2018)

Ronni said:


> have you duscussed this with your doctor?!



I have discussed many heath issues with my doctor and she just says, "You're getting older. You have to expect these things."


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Are you on any medications that may lead to brain fog like sleeping pills, pain pills, muscle relaxants, etc?



I am on two prescription blood pressure meds (Hyzaar and Norvasc).



SeaBreeze said:


> How is your diet?  Our nutrition (or lack of) can and will affect our mental and emotional state.  How many meals are you eating every day?  Are you making yourself nutritious meals with foods like vegetables, fish like salmon, proteins like lean chicken breast or other healthy meats.  Do you take any vitamins and get any daily aerobic exercise to get the heart pumping oxygen to your brain?  Even something as simple as daily walks outdoors can work wonders for your mental health and overall well-being.



My diet is atrocious, even by my standards, but I'm not ambitious enough to fix elaborate meals. Breakfast is usually a bagel or a bowl of cold cereal. Lunch could be anything from a handful of crackers to any junk food I get at Job Lots. Dinner is an eclectic assortment of whatever I find in the fridge. Aerobic exercise for me is turning over in bed. About the most strenuous thing I do is deliver meals-on-wheels. But I don't do that every day, on average 5 to 6 times a month. I find if I try to walk very much, my lower back, hips and knees hurt.


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2018)

debodun said:


> ...My diet is atrocious, even by my standards, but I'm not ambitious enough to fix elaborate meals. Breakfast is usually a bagel or a bowl of cold cereal. Lunch could be anything from a handful of crackers to any junk food I get at Job Lots. Dinner is an eclectic assortment of whatever I find in the fridge...feels like my mind is on auto-pilot and I'm coasting through life not really paying attention; my mind is distracted or not even aware of what's happening. I am almost to the point of tears seeing what is happening and it's like nothing can be done. I am constantly losing things and have more memory gaps. It's literally like my right hand doesn't know what my left hand is doing


Easy and simple solution, throw everything white out of your fridge. Everything in your fridge should be a rainbow of colors* (except chicken and fish is ok). No sugar except what comes naturally from fruit (small portions of fruit. Apples have the least amount of sugar). 

This alone will make a huge improvement regarding "blanking out" and "forgetting things". I was there once myself. I just don't even bring it in the house.

*No, I don't mean rainbow sherbet and red velvet cake. I mean fresh whole food produce (nothing processed).


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2018)

Well, thank you for the suggestion, Lara. My system sometimes finds it a problem when I eat fresh fruit and veggies (and even canned ones). Veggies give me the back door trots and fruits make me itch in places that should only be mentioned in a doctor's office. I guess I gradually and subconsciously drifted to a diet that causes me the least discomfort (i.e. bread, pasta and cereal).


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2018)

Wait. It's okay to have "the back door trots" temporarily...because that means the vegetables are cleaning the toxins out of your body! All of those toxins from processed foods. Once they have cleaned your system you should be fine. Ask your doctor but, I think you should give it a week or two of organic green veggies, some carrots, and see if that issue stops. Red Beets are the most powerful in cleaning out your system so maybe avoid those if you don't want the storm before the benefits.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 28, 2018)

It's true that if one's body is not used certain foods, that it can cause a temporary problem until you get adjusted. It's like when you're not getting very much fiber and then you have more than usual, you will get that unpleasant effect. The trick is to ingest these foods a little at a time while slowly increasing the amount. You really need these nutrients, Deb.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2018)

> bread, pasta and cereal



Without any exercise equals diabetes!



> I'm not ambitious enough to fix elaborate meals.



Where did you get the idea that a healthy meal must be "elaborate"?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Where did you get the idea that a healthy meal must be "elaborate"?



Anything more than pouring a bowl of cereal is elaborate to me. I may make a cooked meal once every two weeks or so, or on a holiday or for the church fellowship. It's a tremendous effort, though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2018)

Deb, you need to have a change of attitude about the way to take care of yourself.  What you're eating is making you sick physically and mentally, like Olivia said, start a little at a time.  I think it's long overdo for you to give yourself some tender loving care, and that starts with your body.

  It takes very little effort to buy some fresh veggies like organic baby spinach, sweet onions, tomatoes and broccoli....or any vegetables you choose, buy or make a salad dressing, and have a bowl every day.  I think you're making excuses because you don't want to make any effort when it comes to yourself.  You deserve better, and you are the only one who can start to make positive changes.

Your regular doctor is going to say you old age is the reason for aches and pains maybe, but you need to have an evaluation about memory to know where you stand with forgetting things.  Someone who can evaluate if you're beginning to have dementia symptoms, or Alzheimer's Disease.

  Do it for your own peace of mind, if not for anyone else.  You live alone, you should want to be strong in mind and body, what will happen to you if you don't start being proactive with your health?  Left alone to die in a nursing home?  I hope not, but only you can steer yourself in a better and happier direction.

Everything is going to hurt if you don't use it, take a short walk daily, do some stretching every day of your legs, arms, etc.  Use it or lose it....advice not to be taken lightly.  The good folks here are giving you good recommendations and care for you, I wish you would start caring for yourself....it's never too late.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2018)

Deb, even frozen veggies steamed or nuked are easy and have retained many of the nutrients. A quick-sauteed chicken breast or fish filet- so easy! A piece of whole fruit with the fiber.

When you do cook, make enough to freeze flat, in freezer bags for 2 or 3 meals ahead. 

These thing should not exhaust you. Please take SB's advice.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 28, 2018)

Go to a grocery store deli or regular deli; they have salad bars and all types of prepared dishes ready to eat.   And as RR said, there are so many frozen choices now it's easy to eat healthy with little effort.


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2018)

debodun said:


> Anything more than pouring a bowl of cereal is elaborate to me. I may make a cooked meal once every two weeks or so, or on a holiday or for the church fellowship. It's a tremendous effort, though.


The reason it's a tremendous effort for you now is because you have no energy. And that's because you have no nutrition from healthy organic(when available) greens and salmon (or skinless chicken) for instance.

*Salmon:* it's so easy and quick to throw a skinless salmon filet (rinse it, pat it dry) in a meatloaf pan (or any pan) with a drizzle of Olive Oil and some ground pepper at 375 for 11 minutes, squeeze a fresh lemon all over it, and you're done. *Google "health benefits salmon".* I buy my salmon from Costco for 8.95 per lb. It says "fed No antibiotics". It's out of this world at a good price for salmon. You'll only eat 1/2 lb probably. You can't get a hamburger, coke, and fries for 4.50.

*Spinach:* Boil a little water in a shallow pan (the steam from the water will wilt the spinach in only a minute), throw in a handful of fresh whole spinach leaves (steam no longer than 2 minutes or you'll lose the nutritional benefits). The organic kind is usually "triple-washed" so it goes directly from bag to boiling water and in one minute you have a powerhouse of nutrition working in you to heal you. *Google "health benefits spinach*".

You will feel so so good...mind, body, and soul. You will feel a multitude of positive effects within 3-days. But remember, you are detoxing so you may feel a headache and a few other symptoms I think but not that bad, well worth it, and over in a few days.

I just had this very thing for dinner. YUM! (photographer unknown)
Don't worry about the sauce and capers...that's just there for the picture:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2018)

That looks so tasty Lara! I gently "poach" mine in a little olive oil in a pan with a lid. I always get enough for a snack for doggie.

Deb, how about it?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 28, 2018)

Deb, I do not mean to be harsh, but eating the way you do and not exercising at all is no more than a form of suicide.  Your body simply cannot function anywhere near properly on such a regimen.  Going to the doctor for various maladies takes a lot more energy (and stress and $$) than simply eating properly and walking.  If you keep on going like you are going it will only get worse and worse until it stops you in your tracks and all the doctors in the world won't be able to help.

PLEASE make some changes and take better care of yourself.


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2018)

debodun said:


> ...People I've told about this say I have to start paying attention to what I do, but it's like telling a person with clinical depression to "be happy".


You're right Deb, I agree that you can't just be all better like magic. You yourself have to take one step at a time like the steps above offered by members who are your friends and who care about you. You can do this. If you just can't...I hear you. Read on... 

If you don't try, your immune system, which is depleted now, makes you highly susceptible to life-threatening diseases that could mean a slow and painful death. Just say no to that right now. Again, if you can't...I hear you. Read on.... 

If you have lost all motivation then I sense that maybe clinical depression has set in due to to your lifestyle choices depleting all of your fuel, like a car out of gas. Therefore you feel paralyzed to take that first step. If you can't break through that on your own then you must seek professional help and call your doctor or call senior social services where they can take you by the hand and lead you through this. 

I assume you have medicare? If not you'll need to reach out to social services in your area. I have no idea where you are in NY but you can call 607-274-5482 in Ithaca and they can direct you to senior services in your area, or where you need to go and what you need to do. They have the highest rating in upstate NY.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 29, 2018)

Deb, I keep a bowl of hard boiled eggs already peeled in my fridge.  If I don't want to put a salad together, Kroger has a real nice salad bar that I bring a large container home and eat for 2 days. I add a couple of the boiled eggs and some ham and cheese and have a nice salad meal. Sometimes I will buy their steamed shrimp in the meat department and add to it.  Its a splurge for me to get the shrimp so it does not happen often.  But you seem to have a good income so you could have it , if you like fish.

  Salmon is another good choice for me.  If you think dementia might be happening, see your doctor and tell them you would like some testing especially if you have any in the family history. There are work ups they can do and medication that can delay it.  Make t a habit to get a walk in early in the morning and then maybe later in the evening another one.  There are groups here that walk in the mall everyday due to the heat here in Houston.  

The main thing is to move. I like to play some of that old rock and roll music when I was younger and it gets me moving as much as I can to it.  My doctor tells me to do as much as I can as my body is compromised due to a massive stroke 20 years ago.  When I get tired I rest but I try to move around and walk as much as possible.  My doctor also said to eat a lot more protein and a lot less carbs.  I don't eat a lot of red meat but once a month I have to have a homestyle burger from McDonalds or a fresh quarter pounder.  I bring it home and add a green salad or coleslaw from KFC which is fantastic. Its my treat.  I have a recipe for the KFC coleslaw but I don't do all that anymore.  I buy a large container from KFC and have it a few times with my sandwich for lunch.  Now when I visit my sister in Louisiana, its Cajun cooking and eating all week.  A lot of fried fish, gumbos, meat pies and the trimmings.  Its only twice a year so I don't worry about it.  Start your walking slowly and then work on making little changes to your diet.  See your doctor and insist on some testing to ease your mind.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2018)

debodun said:


> I am on two prescription blood pressure meds (Hyzaar and Norvasc).
> 
> 
> 
> My diet is atrocious, even by my standards, but I'm not ambitious enough to fix elaborate meals. Breakfast is usually a bagel or a bowl of cold cereal. Lunch could be anything from a handful of crackers to any junk food I get at Job Lots. Dinner is an eclectic assortment of whatever I find in the fridge. Aerobic exercise for me is turning over in bed. About the most strenuous thing I do is deliver meals-on-wheels. But I don't do that every day, on average 5 to 6 times a month. I find if I try to walk very much, my lower back, hips and knees hurt.



Lots of good advice in this thread!

It seems like you could gradually tweak your diet without a great deal of extra work.

Try a high fiber low-calorie cold cereal with skim milk for breakfast or a light English muffin with SF jam or a slice of low-fat cheese, maybe add a piece of fruit or a glass of tomato juice.

Swap out the junk food at lunch for some raw vegetables with hummus or low fat cottage cheese, a bowl of lite soup heated in the microwave.

Dinner could be a bag salad, a nuked bag of frozen vegetables and rotisserie chicken or a frozen entree.

Make a few small lasting changes each week that you can live with for the long haul.

As far as walking for exercise give it a real test for two or three weeks and I think that those aches and pains will gradually go away.

It's all up to you Deb, all we can do is offer a few ideas.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2018)

I went shopping today and got a few bags of salad mix with a variety of leafy veggeis. Let's see how that settles.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Good for you! Bagged salads don't last very long, so eat 'em up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2018)

Some foods for a healthy brain/memory/cognition are avocados, beets, blueberries, bone broth, broccoli, salmon, egg yolks, walnuts....more HERE.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm not a big seafood enthusiast, but I do like chicken. Sometimes I get one of those rotisserie cooked ones in the store, even though I suspect they have made me sick a few times. They're cooked then sit for who knows how long on a hot table. If I do get fish occasionally if tilapia is available, it is already cooked and put on a styrofoam tray and covered in plastic and in the refrigerator of the seafood department, but I there is "sell by" date on those. They seem to have a lot of swai fish (a.k.a. shark catfish) available and it is relatively inexpensive. Has anyone ever had swai and if so, what was your opinion?


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2018)

I never heard of Swai before now. According to Consumer Reports, "If you're going to eat Swai make sure it comes from the Mississippi Delta and NOT the Mekong Delta." Also Swai doesn't have any of those healthy Omega 3s in it like Salmon does. 

Canned or Fresh Wild-caught Salmon from Alaska has the most Omega 3s. Google "benefits of omega 3". 

Freshwater Coho Salmon is also good if farmed in the US

But if you really can't stand salmon, Atlantic Mackarel is good if it comes from Canada and US

Wildcaught Sardines from the Pacific are good for you too.

You should eat fish twice a week. Chicken is good.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Right Lara, eat NOTHING from the Mekong Delta, not Tilapia, either. They're crammed together so tightly the water is polluted. ugh.

Wild caught is always better but we have to be careful not to over-fish as we have done. Therefore, the farms. I also read that farmed salmon is naturally greyish white and the fish is dyed for that deep orange color. People won't buy it unless it's orange. Canned Atlantic salmon is always wild and just as nutritious as fresh or frozen.

This makes me think of the past when my mother wouldn't buy Geisha brand tuna because of radiation from the atomic bomb.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2018)

debodun said:


> I'm not a big seafood enthusiast, but I do like chicken. Sometimes I get one of those rotisserie cooked ones in the store, even though I suspect they have made me sick a few times. They're cooked then sit for who knows how long on a hot table. If I do get fish occasionally if tilapia is available, it is already cooked and put on a styrofoam tray and covered in plastic and in the refrigerator of the seafood department, but I there is "sell by" date on those. They seem to have a lot of swai fish (a.k.a. shark catfish) available and it is relatively inexpensive. Has anyone ever had swai and if so, what was your opinion?



I'm not fond of the mushy texture of swai but the flavor is good.

If I'm buying fried fish I stick with haddock or cod.

Here is an easy baked fish recipe.

4 - 8 ozs. firm white fish fillets like cod or haddock.

1/4-1/2 cup crushed saltine crackers.

1-2 T melted butter or oil.

Place the fish in an oven proof dish that has been sprayed with pam, S&P to taste, top with crushed saltines, drizzle with melted butter and bake at 450 for 10-15 minutes until cracker topping is golden and the fish flakes easily.


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2018)

Sounds good Bea. Sometimes I use Panko Crumbs on top of things I bake. You can find it in a bag in the International aisle of the grocery store. They're super crunchy and no salt. No flavor either, I might add  so I drizzle a little olive oil around...and they're still crunchy after baking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2018)

debodun said:


> I am on two prescription blood pressure meds (Hyzaar and Norvasc).



I looked up those meds and they don't seem to have any side effects regarding memory, but a rare side effect of the Norvasc is confusion, which would be in the same category.  Maybe worth mentioning to your doctor?

Also, what do you drink every day, and how much?  It's really important to drink enough water and stay hydrated.  Dehydration does affect both body and brain.  Good luck with the veggies, eating them as a side dish with a chicken breast or fish would be a good meal for you.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2018)

It really takes little time or effort to make a simple meal of a protein like chicken breast or fish and some green stuff.  If you are eating cereal from a box, most of it is chock full of sugar; do some oatmeal and a banana or other fruit instead.  Get on the internet and do some simple research about nutrition and/or get your doc to refer you to a nutritionist and learn what your body needs to function at an optimal level.  And yes, you can probably expect some stomach upset as your body adjusts to real food.  If it becomes a problem, try some digestive enzymes (these are available in capsule form in most places that sell dietary supplements and vitamins); they help your body digest the food. You'll be amazed at how much better you feel when you are eating real food and moving around more.  I know it makes all the difference in the world for me; it won't come overnight, but you WILL feel better.


----------



## Lara (Aug 30, 2018)

Here's something I made for myself a couple of weeks ago and took a pic with my iPhone. That's pepper on the plate (not bugs lol)

I used a frozen "*AMY's California Veggie Burger (low sodium version)*. I thawed it in the microwave about 30 seconds so I wouldn't be frying it in *olive oil *too long. I try to get the outside a little crispy. 

I topped it with an organic *avocado* and a Kumata *tomato* (it's heirloom) from Trader Joes.* Salt & pepper* the tomato. 

*Optional*: Sauce (I just mixed equal parts of sour cream and fresh salsa together and added garlic powder and cumin).  
Oh, I sprinkled fresh parsley on top.

I swear I could eat this everyday. "Amy" has a wide range of organic frozen entrees but this is the only one I use. The burger comes in various choices like a black bean burger I think. I will only buy the *California *Burger. It's the best!

Make sure it says "California"...unless the others appeal to you more of course. I don't remember the cost but there are 4 helpings in the box. I want to say 5.99 ?...maybe 4.99


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Also, what do you drink every day, and how much?



I drink several large (like double the size of an average teacup) cups of tea a day. Even though they have double capacity, I only use one bag per cup. My tea choices are usually Earl Grey, oolong and jasmine. When I get to the "big" city, I shop at an Asian grocery where I can bet more exotic flavors. I also consume a lit of flavored seltzers.


----------



## suds00 (Aug 18, 2021)

i try to eat healthy but have a handicap which makes it hard to get around the kitchen.i buy healthy foods and microwave them.


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2021)

My mind also goes blank sometimes.
In fact, 38 years ago, I had one of those blank episodes.
When I woke up, the Rabbi said, _"I now pronounce you man & wife."_


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 18, 2021)

I have had a few of those. Mine is due to a head on collision years ago (other drivers fault) where my head went through the windshield.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2021)

debodun said:


> Anything more than pouring a bowl of cereal is elaborate to me. I may make a cooked meal once every two weeks or so, or on a holiday or for the church fellowship. It's a tremendous effort, though.


Spend some time in the produce section of the market, lots of quick & easy things to eat that are delicious.    Cherries! Berries of all types. peaches, pears, apples...or whatever is in season in your area.  Nuts!  Peanuts, Cashews, shelled Walnuts. None of these need preparation, other than rinsing.   Grapes!   Bananas!   Avocados!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2021)

Same thing is happening to me, and I pass all the Alzheimer's tests just fine.  And we have no history of Alzheimer's in the family.  I think its just a part of normal aging.  I like to think we are getting wiser at the same time, but the grandkids probably would not agree!


debodun said:


> A few weeks ago I was looking for a CD disk I needed and couldn't find that either when I had it just a short time before.


If I had a nickel for every time that happened to me, I'd be rich, I think but can't remember how many, LOL!  Just substitute most anything I own for your "CD disk".


----------



## suds00 (Aug 19, 2021)

suds00 said:


> i try to eat healthy but have a handicap which makes it hard to get around the kitchen.i buy healthy foods and microwave them.


----------



## Della (Aug 19, 2021)

Lara said:


> *Salmon:* it's so easy and quick to throw a skinless salmon filet (rinse it, pat it dry) in a meatloaf pan (or any pan) with a drizzle of Olive Oil and some ground pepper at 375 for 11 minutes, squeeze a fresh lemon all over it, and you're done.


I don't even do the lemon, but a sprinkle of garlic salt.  I buy the bags of portion size frozen filets that don't even have to be thawed. While the salmon is baking I cook a bag of frozen veg in the microwave  -- I like the "California Mix" with broccoli, carrots and cauliflower. 

Like  Deb, I can't eat most fruit.  In my case it's because of acid reflux, so I try to get a variety of veg and cooked ones are more digestible than raw.

So much good advice on this thread!  I'm going to read the bits about the value of exercise over and over till it sticks!

Now as to those absent minded moments.  I was clearing the table and instead of putting the butter back in the fridge I (found out later) put it in the clothes hamper that was just off the kitchen in the laundry room.   I was five years old at the time.  It's been down hill ever since.  Some of us just don't like to devote our entire brain to boring stuff!


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2021)

I posted that 3 years ago and now I make my salmon totally different. My daughter bakes hers at 375 for 18 minutes and says it comes out perfect everytime. I bake mine at 400 for 12 or 13 minutes. Everyone's oven varies so you have to do what's right for your's.  Also I don't put ground pepper on mine anymore. I use olive oil and Umami Seasoning (which has a little red pepper in it for zing...and no lemon.

hahaha @ "butter in the clothes hamper at age 5 and downhill ever since"


----------



## Verisure (Aug 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> Sometimes it feels like my mind is on auto-pilot and I'm coasting through life not really paying attention; my mind is distracted or not even aware of what's happening. I am almost to the point of tears seeing what is happening and it's like nothing can be done. I am constantly losing things and have more memory gaps. It's literally like my right hand doesn't know what my left hand is doing. Last year on Labor Day I had a garage sale and had several items "walk away" because I couldn't remember who picked up what and if I get busy, I totally forget until later when it's too late and I'm sure people played games with making change, then changing their mind and wanting something else then say "I paid for that already." I feel like the shopkeeper in this movie clip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if it was my father or the Army that taught me that everything has its place. I live by that rule. Everything has its place. My wife ... not so much. She puts things wherever she happens to be standing and then can't find it afterwards. I give her the same advice every time, "It is exactly where you put it." That makes her angry. 

Me? If I am stressed to do something like bag my groceries before the next customer's shopping piles up on top of mine with that f-ing conveyor belt, I will stick my change anywhere. These young cashiers do not understand that us old folks can't hold a plastic bag dangling in one hand while the second hand stuff our shopping into it and the third hand puts the change into our wallet.   

The point is that you are not alone. If for some reason I put something where it doesn't belong you can bet I'll have a very difficult time finding it. Now, if I can just convince my wife that it is very bad practice to stack the dishes and bowls together in the cupboard ..... grrrrr!


----------



## bingo (Aug 20, 2021)

you live alone...you have a lot to do......on your own...
past......present...future......
a lot of worry...
take care  hon


----------

